

Who are the most respected people in machine learning? - js4

I&#x27;ve been digging around quite a bit for some people to track in the field of Machine Intelligence and thought that it would be good for the community to get involved.<p>Who are some of the people in machine intelligence that you follow on twitter&#x2F;read their blog&#x2F;read their papers?
======
adorable
Some of the names that come to mind: \- Yann Lecun \- Andrew Ng \- Ray
Kurzweil \- Geoffrey Hinton \- Olshausen \- Jürgen Schmidhuber \- Demis
Hassabis

------
stephenhess
Here's my short list: Peter Norvig, Yann Lecun, Andrew Ng, Demis Hassabis,
Michael I. Jordan, Ben Medlock, Jeff Dean, Jeff Hawkin, Steve Gould, Geoffery
Hinton, Yoshua Bengio, Simon Osindero and Fei-Fei Li

------
avani
Daphne Koller, Nir Friedman, and Michael Jordan are the biggest names that
come to mind not already mentioned. Also, I follow the work of Sridhar
Mahadevan in reinforcement learning.

------
cotsog
Yoshua Bengio:
[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~bengioy/yoshua_en/index.html](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~bengioy/yoshua_en/index.html)

------
aminorex
Anyone who has written at least 2 seminal papers deserves a mention. Collins.
Blei. Vapnick. Tibshrani. Many more.

